# Price Per Hour In Line?



## LIBERTYLANDSCAP (Dec 2, 2005)

HELLO TO ALL, I HAVE THE CHANCE TO BID A APARTMENT COMPLEX CONSISTING OF 156 UNITS. ALL OF THE THESE ARE 1 STORY UNITS, AND HAVE ONLY OUTDOOR PARKING. FROM BEING BIT TO OFTEN BIDDING A FIRM PRICE IN THE LAWN INSTALL INDUSTRY, I SETTLED ON HOURLY RATE. I WILL BE USING MY F-250 W/WESTERN 7.5' . NO WALKS NEED DONE, NO SALT, OR SAND...ONLY DRIVES AND PARKING AREAS. LOOKS TO BE A BIT TRICKY WITH TENNANTS BEING HOME AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER. 

RESEARCHING PRICES ON THIS SITE, AND LOCALLY I HAVE FOUND HUGE DIFFERENCES! I KNOW WHAT MY COST'S ARE, BUT WITH INSURANCE AND ALL OTHERS ADDED IN IT SEEMS I NEED AREA OF $75/HR. TO MAKE IT WORTHWHILE. I'M IN NORTHERN INDIANA IN A SUBURBAN SETTING, SO I KNOW GOING RATE WILL BE LESS THAN MAJOR CITIES. MY NIEGHBOR WHO HAS FOUR PICKUPS, AND A MIX OF ACCOUNTS, SAID AVERAGE IS $55/HR, WITH $60/HR MAX??????? HE SAID I'D BE HARD PRESSED TO FIND ANYONE WILLING TO PAY OVER THIS. I'VE SEEN IN OTHER THREADS GUYS FROM AREAS SEEMINGLY ALIKE MINE GOING AT $100-$125/R. PICKUP? I WANT A REASONABLE SHOT AT ACCOUNT, BUT I'M NOT DOING IT FOR FUN! I WAS ALSO TOLD RATE FOR SHOPPING/LARGE AREAS DONE WITH LARGE WHEEL LOADERS GOING AT $55/HR? I CHARGE THAT MUCH TO BUSHHOG WITH A $5000. TRACTOR????? 

OH YEAH.... WHEN I ASKED NIEGHBOR HOW MUCH HE CHARGES FOR SNOWBLOWER/SHOVELER-HE SAID IT WAS INCLUDED IN HOURLY RATE OF THE TRUCK........ SHOULDN'T I CHARGE THAT SEPERATE? IF I HAVE TO PAY $15/HR. + WORKERS COMP. TO EMPLOYEE, WHY SHOULDN'T I CHARGE EXTRA? IS $30/HR. FOR SNOWBLOWER SEEM RIGHT?

WHO IS CRAZY HERE?? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## PipeGuy (Nov 30, 2005)

LIBERTYLANDSCAP said:


> ...I WAS ALSO TOLD RATE FOR SHOPPING/LARGE AREAS DONE WITH LARGE WHEEL LOADERS GOING AT $55/HR?


I picked up an apartment complex gig for my 3 yard wheel loader today. $1K delivery fee + $170/hour. The guy I'm working for says he's making more than $50 an hour on top of that.

I did the math real close and the way I see it, $170/hr is in no way, shape or form outrageous. Loader payment, pick-up truck payment, wages for me and a helper, payroll taxes, fuel, lubricants, parts wear and replacement, insurance and profit. Am I missing something? It doesn't take long before the $$ start mounting.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

well if it was me $100 would be the BARE minimum. I will stay in my warm bed for any less then that.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I make $75 as a subcontractor. I am sure $125 is what the client is paying.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

the thing is, people need to learn to say no. im with the other guy, i'll stay in bed for 50 bucks an hour. is that complex in merrilville. why are they waiting till the first snow fall to award it,(looking,fishing for a lowballer i assume) the good accounts are booked in the summer! people that know they are going to have to pay for good service dont want to be looking for a provider the night it snows, see ya rob


----------



## LIBERTYLANDSCAP (Dec 2, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES! I SAW AN AD IN A TRADER MAGAZINE FOR A SNOW REMOVAL COMPANY IN INDY LOOKING FOR SUBS. PAID $65/HR. FOR PICKUPS, $125/HR. FOR LOADER. MUST BE THAT MY NIEGHBOR, AND EVERYONE HE ASSOSIATES WITH ARE GETTING *SCREWED!*
I RUN INTO THIS IN LAWN INSTALLS-GUYS AROUND COUNTRY SWEAR $1.00 SQ. FT. FOR SOD INSTALLED-HERE I AM A ***** IF I CHARGE $.30??

ASKED MY NIEGHBOR HOW HE PAYS FOR: 3 WESTERN STRAIGHT BLADES, AND BOSS V PLOW(ALL LESS THAN 4 YEARS OLD); FUEL AT $2.15/GAL; LIABILITY INURANCE; WEAR AND TEAR ON EQUIPMENT; WORKERS COMP; COMERCIAL AUTO INSURANCE; PAYROLL TAXES; TRUCKS? HE SAID: TRUCKS I ALREADY HAVE, I'M NOT DOING ANYTHING ELSE, SINCE SEASON FOR MOWING IS OVER. 

I'M PRICING HIGHER THAN $55 - THATS FOR SURE!!!


----------



## LIBERTYLANDSCAP (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Again!


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

$25 to $35 per quarter hour, depending on degree of difficulty.


----------

